

Smartphones affecting trial outcomes - stuntgoat
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/18/us/18juries.html?hp

======
lr
And the reason these jurors are not being held in contempt of court is...?
Seriously, they violate the rules, they are held in contempt, and maybe even
put in jail overnight. Let's just use the rules that already exist to deal
with the problem.

------
twopoint718
I'm so conflicted here, on the one hand there are very old and very good rules
for why jurors should be in a sort of information bubble, but then there is
the part of me that thinks the more information the better.

------
pj
I love the internet, but jurors should /not/ be doing this.

